# Favorite Gun



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

I am very new to Yote hunting and I'm looking to buy a gun. What is the best starter gun and cal. for a beginner? Thanks for any help! :beer:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

If it were me starting all over again i'd probably buy a Tikka in either 22-250 or 243. I'd probably lean more towards the 243 if you had any thought of using it as a deer, antelope type rifle also. They won't break the bank and they shoot very well.

xdeano


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

I forgot to mention that I was going to use at as a deer gun also. Thanks for the info!


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

.243 is a good all round round for these two thing. you can take a deer down with a .223 and people will argue about that. a well placed shot within a good range you can drop one. a .243 is the best round here.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

People here are probably sick of me saying this, but I really think the Weatherby Vanguards are great rifles. If I buy another rifle down the road, I will probably get another.

With that said, I also can agree with the Tikka suggestion. I bought a Ruger for my first coyote rifle (243 about 5 years ago). I was toying around with the idea of a Tikka also, and I think I should have done the Tikka thing. Although my Ruger has been good to me, has taken plenty of animals, and I do enjoy it. I have just heard more good things about Tikka.

Yes, if you are looking for a combo gun, the 243 is one good one. That is the route I took 5 years ago, and have taken plenty of deer with it too. Since then I have bought a 223 (my Weatherby).


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Remington 700 BDL in .243 if you want to use it for deer too.


----------



## blowefosho (Jan 29, 2008)

i just bought a stevens 200 in .243 for yotes this winter actually. havent had it in the feild yet but very affordable for first rifle and heard great things about them. havent heard any bad about them except for the stock and trigger. but i already painted the stock and adjusted the trigger and it looks a hell of a lot better








ill let ya know how it performs when i get the scope and everything on. should be a great first gun though. check them out


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

I bought a Browning 22-250 Varmint Stalker. That gun is dead on accurate. It is actually fun to shoot. I have a BAR Safari 300 Win Mag for all else. But I love my 22-250. I asked Santa for an AR15 .223 for Christmas. If Santa expects a hot meal every night after she gets done with work it better be under the tree on the 25th. (Yes I work, she is a hairdresser and works until 7 most nights).


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Bgunit68 said:


> If Santa expects a hot meal every night after she gets done with work it better be under the tree on the 25th. (Yes I work, she is a hairdresser and works until 7 most nights).


LOL you better hope she gets some big tips!


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

this is my gun and shoots 1/2" moa at 100 yds when i was sighting it in.... cant wait till i know its full potential.... single hole shots at 100-200 yds i am hoping


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

I have a Win model 70 in .222 that I love for yote or gopher shooting.


----------



## sonic (Mar 9, 2007)

Around These parts, I shoot a Good 22-250 It's just about perfect- 
(Day hunting)

At night I use the 17.cal center fire- with Excellent results-

Both work for me!!


----------

